# 300                                                      Looking to sell turnips for 300 or close to it!



## Valeris

I'm looking to make several trips, please let me know when and if you have them for sale. Thanks!


----------



## Robbin

Me as well. 400 or more would be awesome but definitely no lower than 300. I'd make a couple of trips too


----------



## Imaginetheday

Mine are at 408. I'm listed on turnip exchange. https://turnip.exchange/island/7f51d3e0


----------



## Valeris

Imaginetheday said:


> Mine are at 408. I'm listed on turnip exchange. https://turnip.exchange/island/7f51d3e0


Would I be able to visit then? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Imaginetheday

Sure! I'll send you my dodo code.


----------



## Robbin

I'd love to come by also and sell my Turnips


----------



## Valeris

Imaginetheday said:


> Sure! I'll send you my dodo code.


Thanks, that would be great!


----------



## Valeris

You are awesome, thanks!


----------

